# Utah Century/Endurance Ride



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm an out of shape MTB'r looking to get back in shape & get back into road riding. I'd like to goal of riding a century or possibly LOTOJA. I used to race and I've done centuries, but it's been awhile. I'll need 4-6 months to get into shape. I'm looking for something fun/scenic and well-organized. I'd appreciate any recommendations!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

May 1.

Gran Fondo Moab.


----------



## yeti (Apr 14, 2007)

That looks fun, but I don't think I could be ready in such a short period of time. I'll have to put it on my list for next year.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Moab Century Tour Sept 17-19 http://skinnytireevents.com/content/section/12/30/

Tour of Southern Utah, Sept 5-11 http://www.planetultra.com/Utah/index.htm I did this one about 5 years ago. Awesome!


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*Desperado dual*

I did the 100 mile option a few years ago, it's a fun, well supported ride.

http://www.spingeeks.com/desperadodual.html


----------



## jon.moab (Jun 9, 2008)

Take a look at the new Rockwell Relay...

http://www.rockwellrelay.com/Moab_to_St.html


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tour de Cure June 12. I've riden it 5 or 6 times. It's a great ride and the money raised goes to a good cause.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Mountains to Desert*

Does not start in Utah but does end there!
http://www.m2dbikeride.com/
Looks like 2010 dates are not up yet but it's always around that time.


----------



## jdille1984 (May 16, 2009)

chukarhntr1 said:


> Tour de Cure June 12. I've riden it 5 or 6 times. It's a great ride and the money raised goes to a good cause.


+1 on that. Check out my team page on Facebook. I'm trying to get together a fairly large team this year. I don't have the URL off the top of my head but search for DiabetesMashers on facebook. If interested PM me here or send me a message on facebook.


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Jan 2, 2008)

jdille, I sent you a PM. I'll definitely look up your team.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I did Tour de Park City last year, which was nice: http://tourdeparkcity.com/

Later I did the more challenging I Think I Canyons: http://ithinkicanyons.com/

Charlie


----------

